# Running multiple charge controllers



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Always wondered if this was possible. Could you run 2 charge controllers on 1 set of batteries?

I've thought about it, just never seen anything written about it. This tutorial does briefly mention it but no details:
http://www.freesunpower.com/chargecontrollers.php

I could see this posible done 2 ways. 
1) having to separate solar setups charging 1 set of batteries. That would be 2 arrays, charge controllers and everything. This would be nice for someone adding to system as they wouldn't have to be the same size.

2) the other possiblity would be with one large array and 2 controllers wired parallel. While possible I can see big problems if one controller went bad the other would burn up from too much input.

Also wondering if this is how it is done when you have a solar array and a windgenny charging 1 battery bank.

Opinions? Ideas? Links on the Topic?


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I run 3 charge controlers in this way 


> 1) having to separate solar setups charging 1 set of batteries. That would be 2 arrays, charge controllers and everything. This would be nice for someone adding to system as they wouldn't have to be the same size.


 and a wind gen, it is supose to be better if you conect each controler on differant posts of the battery bank it is working fine for me so far


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Properly connected to a bus bar you wont have problems with multi controlers.


----------



## justmyluk (Apr 28, 2005)

My wind generator (with diversion load) and solar panels (with charge controller) are both connected to a "bus" that runs to my batteries. So far the system works flawlessly. KNOCK ON WOOD...

If (when) I add another set of panels that exceeds my charge controller capacity, I will just add another charge controller and run it to the "bus". 
Since the charge controllers and my wind genrator are hooked up with blocking diodes, they can't back feed to one another and everything runs to the batteries.

When the batteries reach full charge (around 13.8 volts) each charge controller will since it and cut off the charge coming from their panels. 

If the wind is blowing and the wind generator is still trying to charge the batteries after a slightly higher charge (around 13.9 volts) then my diversion load kicks in and draws current off the battery bank so they maintain full charge without overchargeing. 

NOTE: When adding a wind generator, you always want it under a load so it won't free spin in the wind ( free spinning could damage the generator). That is the reason for the diversion load. The generator always has a load on it. 

The key is running everything thru a "bus"

It is really a very simple setup, it just sounds complicated...


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I run two C-60 Trace Charge controllers hooked to the same battery bank. I did e-mail them before I hooked them up. They said No Problem. I have half of my panels hooked to each one. Works Great


----------

